# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Shanti očisti box!

## jelena.O

sorry hitno mi je da dobije poruku

----------


## Mojca

Evo nazvala sam ju i rekla joj.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Znaci SVE joj privatne poruke stoje i cekaju.  :Smile: )

----------


## Shanti

Očišćeno, obrisala sam par porukica!  :Smile: 

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

ajde šaljem ti novu

----------


## puntica

ok, lijepo ste se dogovorile
ključam

----------

